# Dave Chappelle or Eddie Murphy



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

who is funnier?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I've never found Eddie Murphy funny in any way. He reminds me of Robin Williams in the fact that people laugh at his jokes and i'm just sitting there thinking.."why the hell are people laughing :con", ya know. Since when is being corny necessarily funny?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Eddie Murphy was brilliant in I Am Legend.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Chappelle is a funnier comedian but Eddie Murphy is the better "comedic actor".


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Eddie murphy especially in norbit "how you doing":haha


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

kiirby said:


> Eddie Murphy was brilliant in I Am Legend.


I also loved him in The Green Mile.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a Chappelle man myself. I think he's hilarious.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

theseventhkey said:


> Chappelle is a funnier comedian but Eddie Murphy is the better "comedic actor".


 exactly


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

eddie murphy is a legend, i pick him over dave chappelle by a few points, this is them both in a movie, eddie murphy wins


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

VanGogh said:


> I also loved him in The Green Mile.


Which one played the blind guy? Or wasn't he in Willy Wonka?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dave C. , I don't think it's even close, but I do like Eddie.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Eddie Murphy. I haven't seen much of his stand-up, but his movies are hilarious.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

DAVE!


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I prefer dave chapelle. Can't take anything away from eddie though


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eddie. Not very fond of him but for some reason I've never heard of the other one, so... xD


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Dave Chappelle. 
Eddie doesn't interest me in the slightest. I think of him as an actor, not a comedian.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> You guys are forgetting eddie murphy in his prime. He's like 10 years older than chapelle and is in his family movie phase. Chapelle is still hot off of his show.
> 
> Watch the old eddie murphy standup and the best chapelle standup to compare. Delirious/Raw vs For what its worth/killing em softly.


ive seen all four and i just dont find eddie murphy that funny... i dont know why


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

VanGogh said:


> I also loved him in The Green Mile.


He was also excellent in the Shawshank Redemption


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Dave Chappelle, but then it's not like Eddie Murphy provides much competition. Murphy hasn't been funny since the 1980s.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

nml said:


> He was also excellent in the Shawshank Redemption


I think his best performance was in Training Day.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

hard to compare them, I'd have Chris Rock over them two any day...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Redd Foxx.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Hands down my favorite is Richard Pryor, he eats these 2 for breakfast.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Dave Chappelle because of Chappelle's Show. Wish Dave would come back and make more episodes.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I haven't seen much of Dave Chappelle but he's alright. I haven't seen any Eddie Murphy stand-up and I don't remember or like any of his movies, except Donkey in Shrek.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Dave Chappelle, easily. Eddie Murphy was funny until he started doing family-friendly "comedies".


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Eddie Murphy, before the family-friendly movies and such. Can't stand Chapelle.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Chappelle's skits are funny, but Charlie Murphy is funnier. I thought Chevy Chase was funnier than both of them in movies. I can't think of anything Eddie's done since _Coming to America_ that made me laugh.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Eddie murphy, don't question my judgement.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

theseventhkey said:


> Hands down my favorite is Richard Pryor, he eats these 2 for breakfast.


That guy is pretty funny.


----------



## Young Money (Feb 6, 2013)

Gotta go with Chappelle


----------

